# DNS - bind96



## beastie_007 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello all,

ijust have installed a new server freebsd 7.2 -RELEASE -p4
and after the base-install i patched with the command freebsd-update fetch, freebsd-install .....reboot the server . 

Everything went fine for so far till i installed bind96 (bind96-base-9.6.11) via the portscollection. I used the portsnap fetch command (portsnap extract etc)

During the installation i didn't saw anny wrong warnings.

But after when i made the zonefiles example.com and example.com.rev and also added the rule named_enabled="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and also added the rule NO_BIND=YES in /etc/make.conf i saw during the reboot a warning rule called 
"named[689]: the working directory is not writable

i logged in became root and patched again with the command: 
freebsd-update fetc, freebsd-update install and rebooted again the server.
Still the same warning like above,...the working directory is not writable. 
I googled but didn't find for so far.
Can anyone tell me what to do to make this problem solved

I did the same with an other freebsd 7.1 RELEASE also with bind96 and patched it and after reboot the problem solved.
Howe is this possible that the newer release 7.2  p4 still have the problem with bind96 .6.1.1

Before i installed Bind96, i used the portaudit -f command to be shore that there are no Vulnerbilities.

I am looking forward to the answers 
greets,
beastie_007 ;-)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 5, 2009)

It's a harmless error. You can usually get rid of it by running [cmd=]chown -R bind:bind /var/named[/cmd].


----------



## beastie_007 (Oct 5, 2009)

thanx for your respond. i just have readed the answer from Mel_Flynn, 

It is what's called "programmer inflected useless warnings".

The directory option is used for 2 things:
- The working directory for named
- The base directory for relative path references

For some reason named finds it worth mentioning that it can't write anything in this directory since a few releases. Conventional setups have not written in the named base dir for decades, but all of a sudden it's important to spit into logfiles.

If you really want this message to go away, you will need to change the directory option, like:


```
options {
    // Paths
    directory           "/etc/namedb/letskeepthisdirwriteable";
}

As a result all your relative path references need to be rewritten, like:
Code:

zone "." {
    type slave;
    file "../slave/root.slave";
    masters {
        192.5.5.241;    // F.ROOT-SERVERS.NET.
    };
    notify no;
};
```
I found it better to just ignore this warning. 

thanx

beastie_007 
http://www.m31galaxy.nl
daily online between 17:00 till 23:00 hours


----------



## Mormegil (Oct 19, 2009)

Just wanted to note that anyone who chooses to change ownership of /var/named will have to add named_chroot_autoupdate="NO" to rc.conf or ownership will be reset to the default next time bind is restarted.


----------

